# Customers put my soap in drawer



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I keep on hearing about folks putting Cranberry Marmalade in their car and drawer...... :nooo I am a bit frustrated and tried to tell one lady at our church...please our soap is a treat for your skin. If you keep it in a drawer your skin will never get to feel the goodness of the soap. 

Have you ever soaked some wood chips or blocks of wood or cardstock in the FO and and sold that?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, personally I don't care what they do with the soap. They bought it so it now belongs to them. And I carry a bar of soap in my car so the car smells nice. To each his own. I used to make the aroma beads car air freheners. Too much trouble for me but you could try them.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I hear this all the time and it is starting to annoy me. It's one thing if they actually use the soap. Keep in drawer, use old soap and replenish drawer with fresh but I have a few customers that have never tried it, just stuff it in drawers. Of course I'll keep selling to the drawer stuffers but I really think they are missing out on some great soap for their skin!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I buy aroma beads/smelly jellies of several of the scents I use, for resale, I don't have time to make them...and folks LOVE them. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess the point is the soap should be consumable. If they use it they will buy a bar once a month or so. I they put it in their car/drawer it could last for months or a year (or more). 

Where do you purchase aroma beads or smelly jellies? do you drop the beads in a muslin bag? I have never seen these or used them. How do you keep the oil from getting on to the stuff in your car or drawer?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn in Texas, her daughter makes them...just google.com smelly jellies tons of places that sell soapmaking products sell the stuff to make these. She puts them in pretty little glass jars with lids that have flowers cut out of them, so you can break the foil off one of the petals or all of the petals, as strong as you like. I have also seen aroma crystals put into muslin bags. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Is lynn in Texas on DGI or does she have a website?


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

You can get the makings for smelly jellies from Nature's Garden in Ohio as well.
We sell Smelly Jellies (Flameless Candles) alongside the soaps. My older sister does the candles (Flameless and Soy).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes on DGI. Roseanna do you have whole sale prices?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You can also cut up your bars in smaller pieces and put into organza bags for drawer sachets.


----------

